# Myobloc temporalis muscle



## PEH350 (May 19, 2010)

WHAT IS THE CORRECT CODE FOR A MYOBLOC(BOTOX) TO THE TEMPORALIS MUSCLE FOR CHRONIC HEADACHES?


----------



## dwaldman (May 19, 2010)

http://www.supercoder.com/articles/...et-it-straight-botulinum-type-b-is-not-botox/

This link is for 04' but it is informative. At the of the article codes J0586 was available This newer code is referenced in this link I saw when searching the internet http://codingathome.com/tag/botox/ But it is not applicable in your situation since you are billing for type B

"The Temporalis (Temporal muscle) (Fig. 382) is a broad, radiating muscle, situated at the side of the head. It arises from the whole of the temporal fossa (except that portion of it which is formed by the zygomatic bone) and from the deep surface of the temporal fascia."

http://education.yahoo.com/reference/gray/illustrations/figure?id=382

 I think these codes would be your code selection CPT 64612 HCPCS J0587
64613 mentions neck muscles and 64614 for extermity(s) 95874 can sometimes utilized.
http://www.aan.com/news/?event=read&article_id=4746

I am less familiar with J code billing in terms of determining the quantity but the first link addressed this.


----------

